# Latest WIP Digi



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of you may have seen my first attempt at a betta digi. If you haven't its here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72257 (scroll to the bottom of the first page to see the finished copy. 
I'm now doing a digi of my betta Femur. Unfortunately, he is a tail biter, so his tail isn't in the best shape. :/ Anyway here is my reference picture:









And here is my first update:









This is kinda the outline. The end project will be coloured, and cleaned up a bit.

Question: I am thinking about offering to make some custom digis for a small fee. Do you think (looking at this update so far, as well as my first attempt) that I am OK enough for people to pay to have a piece of artwork done? *Please be honest,* I can take it. 
I wouldn't be charging very much, five dollars or less.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Your pics are great!  I wish you could do one of aurora, but I can't buy stuff online, my mom doesn't like me to do so

Your pics are worth 2.50 to 5.00 dollars to me


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks frogipoi. I appreciate it. That was the price range I was thinking! LOL

Here's an update of my digi!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL!
The coloring is great so far!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good!


----------

